# Have you ever drawn your sona as a different gender before?



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 17, 2021)

Ever get bored and draw your sona as another gender? I just drew Annabelle as a guy. Meet Andy!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

No need, Scylla literally takes off Grief's style. You know, being siblings they have traits that are alike.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 17, 2021)

In terms of physical appearance, Milestone wouldn’t change much if she was male. But she would be considerably smaller.

The character in my avatar (Hailen) also wouldn’t look very different as a woman. He’d be slimmer, and the change would certainly be more noticeable than Milestone’s, because of the added...assets .


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 17, 2021)

Not exactly. However, before I first drew her i found out it was possible to take the appearance settings for the skyrim character she was based off, and place them onto characters of the other gender, or different races. 

She (he I guess?) got a thicc beard


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Not exactly. However, before I first drew her i found out it was possible to take the appearance settings for the skyrim character she was based off, and place them onto characters of the other gender, or different races.
> 
> She (he I guess?) got a thicc beard



Do what I do, give them a brother or a sister. XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 17, 2021)

I don't exactly draw, but I do commission Drake as his female alter ego, Jennifer.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Do what I do, give them a brother or a sister. XD


I'm tempted. I already wrote in her bio that she has two brothers so it is a possibility.


----------



## Kailirian (Apr 18, 2021)

I designed them to be the most androgynous possible, but now I kinda want to make them as both genders lol


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

well i wasn't born female..


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 18, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> well i wasn't born female..


alternate gender sona gang


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

well i wasn't born female..


The_biscuits_532 said:


> alternate gender sona gang


no i'm mtf


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 18, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> well i wasn't born female..
> 
> no i'm mtf


Oh I see!


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Apr 19, 2021)

Paws would look the exact same in any gender.


----------



## bandit_husky (May 8, 2021)

I did it, not disappointed


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

i don't need to draw them myself.

plenty of people have already done that for me smh.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 11, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i don't need to draw them myself.
> 
> plenty of people have already done that for me smh.


against your will.
me included.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 11, 2021)

I never really understood it and I don't really want to draw/get commission of Jackpot being female but that might be because he's too gay to become female.


----------



## Eremurus (May 12, 2021)

Nope. Eremurus is a female Tauren, it would be wrong to draw her as anything but.


----------



## alphienya (May 12, 2021)

Hm. Nah. Other people have accidentally drawn my sona as a girl and it makes me insanely uncomfortable. Like sure his color scheme isn't the most masculine ever (he has trans flag colors + brown eyes) but still. He's a good trans dude and I don't really feel like questioning my own gender again any time soon. He's gonna change with me if I ever do so uh. Nope. Not drawing him as anything else anytime soon.

I will do it with other characters though. Granted there typically isn't much difference in the design but it's still a fun thing to do. I'd like to do it more often.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 17, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> against your will.
> me included.


lol the shoes on the other foot now eh netanye


----------



## Xitheon (May 17, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> well i wasn't born female..
> 
> no i'm mtf



I was born a girl but I have gender dysphoria and my fursona is FtM. He's a rabbit and his name is Buck. I named him after the FtM pornstar "Buck Angel."


----------



## Pomorek (May 17, 2021)

Not really. But with the long hair and non-butch physique, a (very) few people over the years thought this character is a girl.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 17, 2021)

I'm gonna keep it real with you all. When I drew him as a her, both versions literally looked exactly the same except for the bozongas and hips so I may as well just keep drawing him as a he.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 17, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Not really. But with the long hair and non-butch physique, a (very) few people over the years thought this character is a girl.


Shame really. I also have a Male Brown Hyena (I'm pretty sure you'ev said that's what yours is before), and I feel like it's kind of a need for them to have long hair, regardless of gender.

He's also not particularly buff. he's actually kinda emaciated, but so far nobody has gotten his gender wrong.


----------



## Pomorek (May 17, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Shame really. I also have a Male Brown Hyena (I'm pretty sure you'ev said that's what yours is before), and I feel like it's kind of a need for them to have long hair, regardless of gender.
> 
> He's also not particularly buff. he's actually kinda emaciated, but so far nobody has gotten his gender wrong.


Nah, I don't care, it's been very rare occurrence anyway. 

But I totally agree about the hair, these animals have long manes that can quite naturally be reinterpreted as long hair. In fact that's one of the reasons why I like this species so much. Now, I'm a striped hyena actually, not brown, but the main difference between them is color (and IRL, their geographical range). 

I do have a brown hyena character, a female. While most certainly not a sona, I'm very fond of this character and I have this strange concept that she may represent my _anima_, in Carl Jung's sense.


----------



## Kailirian (May 31, 2021)

I caved and did it
Center is the original.


----------

